# Opinions on this deal?



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

A friend of mine had me put this AD up on Autotrader for his 95 240SX, check it out and let me know what you think, peronally i think he's not asking enough for it, it's a GREAT deal, i've been in it, and it's even been entered at hot import nights here in seattle. and is now sponsored by SpeedLine...

click here

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...first_record=&link_type=results&ac_afflt=none


----------



## blackbeltclub99 (Feb 5, 2003)

Looks like a great deal. Nice car!!!


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

im not one for the interior but that looks like a nice car.

what did you find out about it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

hmmm ... its just a pretty looking car!
But for the money u can find urself a 240 and make it better then that !!!

And by the way if u noticed on his hood it has a GTR badge on it! LOL 

This car is half way riced out the people at speedline must be smoking somin to sponsor this car! only thing that is missing on it is the APC stickers!!! Hahhahahha


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

damn i didnt get to see the ricemobile.


----------

